# Tekna Review



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm going to take my horse saddle shopping tomorrow and I was really interested by the Teknas in the store when I was last there. I would like some information on how durable they are, what they do to your position and how they fit the horse. I'm looking more at the Tekna A4 model so if you own one and can give me your feed back then that makes my job much easier. Thank you very much if you have anything to say!


----------



## goldrushx (Dec 15, 2009)

Sorry I couldn't reply earlier; I have a tekna GP saddle and they are fab - some people thought it was real leather - it wipes clean and feels like new (even 2 years later!!) 
The girth straps do wear easy though, so get a decent girth with good rollers on the buckles. Some people comment on how different my saddle can be to ride in but i love it  only got little knee rolls though but it's comfortable and suits me n harvey sooo  xx


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

I got one LOL and it's a very nice saddle. I got the A4 because I do more jumping so I needed it to help put me in the right position.


----------



## elleng0728 (Oct 13, 2011)

Just got the A8 dressage model last night. So hoping it will work on my gelding. Love the concepts and you can't beat the price.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Same, I took my horse to the tack shop and had it fitted to her. I've never felt her back rise more than that in my life.


----------



## HorsieLove (Feb 4, 2012)

I know this is a older thread, but I am REALLY interested Teknas, and I was wondering if you had any pics of it?
Thanks!


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Um, not on my horse, but I can definitely take some soon.


----------

